# Raidplaner erstellen



## Aerogear (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte den Raidplaner von www.raidplaner.eu nutzen, kann mir einer dazu nen kleinen Guide oder sowas machen? Ich hab da doch so arge Probleme, hatte 2 verschiedene Host´s ausprobiert aber bei der Installation sagt der mit konnte Tabelle nicht erstellen... ... ... !

Würd mich auch freuen wenn ihr mir sagen könnt über welchen (kostenlosen Host) ihr das dann gemacht habt.

Gruß und danke in Voraus

Aerogear


----------

